# $19 Million in Completed Rentals via TUG Marketplace!



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2021)

Noticed this number ticked over $19 Million dollars this month for the total number of successfully marked Timeshare Rentals in the TUG marketplace.

Covid has certainly had a huge impact on the Timeshare rental market, but it is still possible to rent your Timeshare yourself without paying the hefty commissions the resorts usually charge!

Visit the TUG marketplace rental homepage:  https://tug2.com/timeshare-rentals/default.aspx

and or visit our free rental guides for info on being a renter, and a rentee!  https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/free-timeshare-owner-advice-articles.html#rent


----------



## jbroner (May 29, 2021)

Amazing !!!


----------

